# Refugee Kids



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have not watched TV for several months. I do listen to mainstream radio. I have a question. Are any of the church groups coming forward to help the refugee children that are coming into this country? Or, are they just leaving it up to the government to deal with? Like it or not, they are here, they are kids and they have needs. Shelter, food, clothes, toys, blankets, medical care. It seems taking care of them would be a good investment, if nothing else, I would hate to see them turn on us when they grow up. America has enough enemies now. All I hear on the radio is Hobby Lobby. I could care less about them and their imported junk.

Are there any plans to help these kids?


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with you. The logistics of this are horrible. So many folks die crossing...we are still a country worth coming to.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

THEY do NOT belong here IF they are Illegal.
What part of ILLEGAL do some NOT understand? Get them OUT and OUT NOW~!
Stop them at the boarder turn them around and head them Back to THEIR Country Not Here.~!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

These people and children live on our continent. We need to think ahead. This is how terrorists and undesirable groups can come in and take over a country. Do we really want these kids hating us when they grow up? My cousin is retired from social work in Texas, and she feels that the Catholic Church should support birth control in these impoverished nations. Many of the mothers she worked with were basically good mothers, but were just over run with children, the men and the church rule their lives and they just keep having babies. I had five kids and there were times I felt overwhelmed, and we always had food and shelter. I don't know the answer, but I feel bad for these kids and teenagers. Where are the faith based groups?

Blessed are the peacemakers.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

And just where does it end? We let these people in to stay, what about the next couple million, and the next after that? 

If you want to donate, donate. But, stop letting your emotions overcome your common sense. This country is broke, and getting more in debt every day. We don't have the resources to support half the third world if they decide to come here.

We can solve the rest of the world's problems after we've solved our own.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

watch this carefully. It's a bit old, nothing has gotten better.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjzfGChGlE[/ame]


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Well...the border solution is to man the border better. I am sure all the concerned folks are willing to pay a few more tax dollars to do that... Right?


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

What would Jesus do?


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

He would take care of those children...as he no doubt expects us to. That is perhaps why he sent them....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And THIS is what President Obama is saying. and I agree with him this time 110%



> *Obama Warns: Don't Send Children to U.S. Borders*





> NIGHTLY NEWS
> President Obama is preparing an urgent request to ask congress for $2 billion to help stem the tide of illegal immigrants crossing the border.
> Published June 29th 2014, 6:08 pm


http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/obama-warns-dont-send-children-u-s-borders-n143991


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

notwyse said:


> He would take care of those children...as he no doubt expects us to. That is perhaps why he sent them....


No, they're here because obama refuses to enforce our laws. You can be sure the administration is behind the media in Central America broadcasting the fact if they can get into the country, obama will let them stay - and then bring their families.

If we keep this up, we'll be like the "crazy cat lady" who is overrun with strays, living in filth, spending every penny on cat food, and when she eventually dies they eat her.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> And THIS is what President Obama is saying. and I agree with him this time 110%
> http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news/obama-warns-dont-send-children-u-s-borders-n143991


I heard obama say he's going to send them back.

You can keep your plan, your doctor, your insurance - period.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

What if God is testing us?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Our policies have helped create this situation, there is incentive for the kids to enter the US and hope that the parents can come later and "reunite" the family. We need to update the policies just as much as we need better border security. And updating the policies is a lot cheaper than building and manning "The great wall of the southwest". 

If these kids could travel all that ways by themselves to come north, why do we have to treat them like delicate little babies now? Every kid who gets a free pass just gives the incentive for another 100 to try it. It sounds harsh but they need to send them back, unless they are unhealthy. Then give them appropriate medical treatment before they travel. If they could manage the trip north I don't think we are endangering their welfare by giving them a free ride back to their home town. These aren't helpless American kids fresh out of the suburbs.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Classof66 said:


> TI feel bad for these kids and teenagers. Where are the faith based groups?
> 
> Blessed are the peacemakers.





Classof66 said:


> What would Jesus do?




Maybe Jesus would ask, what are you doing?

ETA.......I think they should be sent back to their country.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Someday I am going to my chunk of ground smack in the middle of a route to the north. I am going to charge one adobe brick for a glass of water and a siesta under my tree...and I will build my house.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I would love to do something to make it all better for everyone out there. But I cannot. I do not have the resources to do so. Neither does the USA. It's a fact. We cannot help everyone. We've been asked here "what would Jesus do?" Even Christ understands that we can only do what we can do. We are not required to walk faster than is needful. We do what we can and hopefully, we do it in a wise way that it will do the most good. We are not required to feed everyone that breaks the law. Why do people fixiate on the one fact that Christ told us to love everyone and not the fact that he doesn't expect us to accept their sins, pay their bills or feed them if they are lazy? You're taking half of the teaching and applying it everywhere. 

You might ask yourselves why these other countries are allowing them to cross their borders to pass through to the USA. These children aren't from Mexico. They have traveled a long ways. I don't think they could have made it without help. Who has been helping them get here and why?


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

They have been crossing for years. Kids too. What is apparently different is how many kids alone are coming now.


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Classof66 said:


> What would Jesus do?


He and his wife Maria, along with Jorge and Consuela are all sending their kids north. So, if you do talk to Jesus, please tell him to pass the word to stop putting their children in danger and sending them over to the neighbors.


Tex


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

I see posters here who need to try using common sense, take a class in Bible study read the word and ask God to open your eyes to his word. There are some excellent replies here. 
glenn


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

We are by taking in these kids complicit in their abuse. They are transported by human traffickers who get paid big amounts in advance, the traffickers don't really care what happens to these kids. Abuse, lack of food, water, and in many cases death. 

I live along the border and have seen what goes on and who comes across.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Me too. And can tell you that many die. Border patrol is still underfunded. Fence Wii not help. We don't understand true poverty or desperation. Laws mean nothing when you are desperate.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

This is a tragedy in the making for all involved. It is also an invasion of sorts and asking WWJD is like asking WWJD with the ISIS invasion of Iraq. It's a moot point. I agree that the ones who have made it across the border should be treated humanely, they should be fed, housed, given medical treatment and then sent back over the border from whence they came. That is the Christian thing to do. If organizations like the Salvation Army, the Red Cross, or any church based charity wants to help out, I wholly support their efforts. But IMHO the US government has caused this and the US Government needs to clean up it's own mess. 

We have a young soldier sitting in a Mexican prison right now who needs to be released and sent home all the while thousands of illegal entry individuals are pouring over the border because of information that has been leaked out of Washington and circulated saying that all are welcome! Just head north! We will take care of you! And we are not sending them back! We have a Mexican Black Hawk helicopter crossing the border and firing on Border Agents. And the Mexican president says 'oops, sorry'. Oops? Sorry?

Our southern borders have become 'open' whether people want to accept it or not. Criminals, terrorists and undesirables are pouring into the US along with the children. It needs to stop. The border needs to be closed and illegal entry halted. The children who have crossed over without parents need to be sent back to their parents. The ones who have parents here who have entered illegally need to be reunited with their children and sent back. Sorry. They have broken the law. We do our best to uphold and follow the tenants of the laws of this nation. If it is good enough for us, it is good enough for them.

My father and mother's ancestors entered the country legally with the exception of my Cherokee ancestors who were here waving hello to the boats as they rolled into the harbor.

Maybe Sheriff Joe has the right idea. Send the military down to the border and secure it. And before anyone says anything. NO I do not mean go down there and open fire on innocent children. I mean close the border and see that immigration laws are being upheld.

This has to stop before a worst case scenario can occur for all of us.

OK, let the flaming begin......


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

badlander said:


> This is a tragedy in the making for all involved. It is also an invasion of sorts and asking WWJD is like asking WWJD with the ISIS invasion of Iraq. It's a moot point. I agree that the ones who have made it across the border should be treated humanely, they should be fed, housed, given medical treatment and then sent back over the border from whence they came. That is the Christian thing to do. If organizations like the Salvation Army, the Red Cross, or any church based charity wants to help out, I wholly support their efforts. But IMHO the US government has caused this and the US Government needs to clean up it's own mess.
> 
> We have a young soldier sitting in a Mexican prison right now who needs to be released and sent home all the while thousands of illegal entry individuals are pouring over the border because of information that has been leaked out of Washington and circulated saying that all are welcome! Just head north! We will take care of you! And we are not sending them back! We have a Mexican Black Hawk helicopter crossing the border and firing on Border Agents. And the Mexican president says 'oops, sorry'. Oops? Sorry?
> 
> ...


It's funny that you think the border has suddenly become open. I guess those granted amnesty by Reagan were a lot stealthier than today's border crossers. Or all those that snuck in before Obama took office. No border can be made 100% secure. We can certainly do better and should. One of the most secure borders in modern memory was that between East and West Germany, particularly the stretch through Berlin after the wall went up. People and goods still made it across on a regular basis. Dealing with the problems on our southern border with sensible legislation that deals with labor issues will go a long way to solving these issues. It won't solve them all but keeping the Army deployed along our Southern border indefinitely won't either and will cost much more in the long run.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Look at all the countries in Europe who allowed the Muslims to come into their countries..... the "natives" are now being outpopulated and overrun by the immigrants, and they are starting to take over.

http://www.investigativeproject.org/2394/dutch-reporter-immigrants-seeking-asylum-in



> The U.S. news media, preoccupied with Obama administration scandals, gives scant coverage to events in England and Sweden, where crime waves led by Muslim immigrants bear similarities to those occurring in the United States.



http://www.newsmax.com/JamesWalsh/Europe-Immigration-Muslim-Obama/2013/05/29/id/506837/
​


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

badlander said:


> This is a tragedy in the making for all involved. It is also an invasion of sorts and asking WWJD is like asking WWJD with the ISIS invasion of Iraq. It's a moot point. I agree that the ones who have made it across the border should be treated humanely, they should be fed, housed, given medical treatment and then sent back over the border from whence they came. That is the Christian thing to do. If organizations like the Salvation Army, the Red Cross, or any church based charity wants to help out, I wholly support their efforts. But IMHO the US government has caused this and the US Government needs to clean up it's own mess.
> 
> We have a young soldier sitting in a Mexican prison right now who needs to be released and sent home all the while thousands of illegal entry individuals are pouring over the border because of information that has been leaked out of Washington and circulated saying that all are welcome! Just head north! We will take care of you! And we are not sending them back! We have a Mexican Black Hawk helicopter crossing the border and firing on Border Agents. And the Mexican president says 'oops, sorry'. Oops? Sorry?
> 
> ...


 No flaming form me, this administration has been the worst ever and now it is Horrible at what is happening. Like never before in history has the boarder been so over run by illegals and nobody is stopping them.
This must stop.
Back in 1999 I was in Douglas, AZ on Vacation. Even stopped at a Convenience Store for some drinks.
I felt save THEN.
But NOW You Couldn't PAY me to even Drive Through that boarder town~!!!!! I guess Some don;t know just how bad it has gotten living in the past is not going to get at the truth as to what is happening NOW.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

mmoetc. 90,000 expected this year, just in illegal entry children. In 2012 that number was 24,000 and that is just counting the illegal entry children. What would you call it? By the looks of things, the border has become blurred. I have read news stories about areas of Arizona where they are telling people DON'T GO THERE as the areas are basically in the hands of Mexican drug cartels and criminal elements to the point where there is no law enforcement that can guarantee your safety. This is American soil for goodness sakes. Just do some google searches and read about what has happened to the ranchers and land owners down there.

In 07 DH and I went to Casa Grande Arizona for a bike race and to be married. It is truly a beautiful section of the US. In route we tried to look up a man my husband knew from bicycle racing. The houses on the road we went down were surrounded by 8 foot chain link fence and concertina wire. In the name of God what has happened that people have to live like that! IN AMERICA!

Yes, IMHO and this is my opinion, the border has basically broken down. Are these children entering through legal entry ports? No, the majority are being told to cross the Rio Grande and find a border agent to turn themselves into for amnesty. They are finding cheat sheets telling the children what to say on cue.

I will not point fingers at Bush, Reagan or Bugs Bunny for that matter. I am talking about the current crisis and what is happening now. What are we going to do with these children and illegal adults? Put them on welfare? How many more can be on the dole before the proverbial camel's back is broken?

To me deploying the National Guard or Army to the border to help out makes more sense than sending them to Iraq at the moment. At least at the border they can help ease the crisis there and maybe slow the flow down if they cannot stop it.

I read this morning that a civilian militia is heading down there to form a human chain to try to slow things down. I think this is telling us something. The question is whether we are open minded enough to listen to the message.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you think if these countries were given more access to birth control, there would be fewer children? I am not meaning abortion.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Classof66 said:


> Do you think if these countries were given more access to birth control, there would be fewer children? I am not meaning abortion.


Yes, but only if free and easy to use. I also have a sneaking suspicion the women would be more apt to use birth control vs the men..just a hunch.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

My concern is what kind of situation will this create? Our country is not the worlds keeper. We abide by our laws so should others. By force if needed. Jesus has been mentioned many times. But what about Satan?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

badlander said:


> mmoetc. 90,000 expected this year, just in illegal entry children. In 2012 that number was 24,000 and that is just counting the illegal entry children. What would you call it? By the looks of things, the border has become blurred. I have read news stories about areas of Arizona where they are telling people DON'T GO THERE as the areas are basically in the hands of Mexican drug cartels and criminal elements to the point where there is no law enforcement that can guarantee your safety. This is American soil for goodness sakes. Just do some google searches and read about what has happened to the ranchers and land owners down there.
> 
> In 07 DH and I went to Casa Grande Arizona for a bike race and to be married. It is truly a beautiful section of the US. In route we tried to look up a man my husband knew from bicycle racing. The houses on the road we went down were surrounded by 8 foot chain link fence and concertina wire. In the name of God what has happened that people have to live like that! IN AMERICA!
> 
> ...


I'm not pointing fingers, either, just pointing out that the problem isn't new. The 11-15 million illegals (or more depending on your source) who were here when Obama took office got here in some way. I just disagree that attempting to close the border with military force makes economic sense. The law that mandates how these children are treated was passed in 2008 and signed into law by the former president. I think it was well intentioned, but misguided, helped to lead to the current problem and is unworkable under today's circumstances. Having a real, rational guest worker program that incentivizes employers and immigrants to follow the law makes much more sense to me but seems impossible to achieve in this political climate.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I understand there have been efforts made to make birth control
free and easy, BUT the church prohibits it. And the men have a macho factor and are against it.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, definitely but only to a point. You have to remember that Mexico is a Catholic country ruled by the doctrines of the Catholic church. We all are familiar with their beliefs about birth control. Maybe better education concerning the reproductive system and the rhythm method of birth control would work but I think only a low percentage would go for oral or IM birth control methods.

Socially the children are their welfare system. When you get old and infirmed the extended family takes care of the elder grandma and grandpa.

DH did charity work in Central America and Mexico 6 times. He never saw a nursing home. All the old were taken care of by the extended family. Generations living together in one house. No children? No care, pure and simple.

mmoetc, I'm not concerned about the ones here on guest passes, but I am concerned about the ones here on guest passes that once their passes expire, decide to stay. The system as well as the border is broken and needs to be fixed.

I was just sitting here thinking. WHY do you think the Mexican and Central American governments are allowing this exodus to happen and why are they not trying to stem the flow?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

badlander said:


> Yes, definitely but only to a point. You have to remember that Mexico is a Catholic country ruled by the doctrines of the Catholic church. We all are familiar with their beliefs about birth control. Maybe better education concerning the reproductive system and the rhythm method of birth control would work but I think only a low percentage would go for oral or IM birth control methods.
> 
> Socially the children are their welfare system. When you get old and infirmed the extended family takes care of the elder grandma and grandpa.
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't they support it? Much of the money made here flows back to their countries. They export excess labor they can't support and get free money into their economy.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Classof66 said:


> I have not watched TV for several months. I do listen to mainstream radio. I have a question. Are any of the church groups coming forward to help the refugee children that are coming into this country? Or, are they just leaving it up to the government to deal with? Like it or not, they are here, they are kids and they have needs. Shelter, food, clothes, toys, blankets, medical care. It seems taking care of them would be a good investment, if nothing else, I would hate to see them turn on us when they grow up. America has enough enemies now. All I hear on the radio is Hobby Lobby. I could care less about them and their imported junk.
> 
> Are there any plans to help these kids?


http://www.ncregister.com/daily-new...-unprecedented-flood-of-young-latino-immigra/


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

vicki in NW OH said:


> http://www.ncregister.com/daily-new...-unprecedented-flood-of-young-latino-immigra/


Ya special needs alright a Bus Ticket Back HOME that is what is needed, not this oh they are here now give them the government free ticket to get all the free things on the backs of there tax payer.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

mmoetc said:


> Why wouldn't they support it? Much of the money made here flows back to their countries. They export excess labor they can't support and get free money into their economy.


Yes, go to any Walmart CS desk and watch. Western Union is a booming business.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Classof66 said:


> These people and children live on our continent. We need to think ahead. This is how terrorists and undesirable groups can come in and take over a country. Do we really want these kids hating us when they grow up? My cousin is retired from social work in Texas, and she feels that the Catholic Church should support birth control in these impoverished nations. Many of the mothers she worked with were basically good mothers, but were just over run with children, the men and the church rule their lives and they just keep having babies. I had five kids and there were times I felt overwhelmed, and we always had food and shelter. I don't know the answer, but I feel bad for these kids and teenagers. Where are the faith based groups?
> 
> Blessed are the peacemakers.


Why wait for them when you can help right now?

And poverty doesn't create terrorists. Terrorism is part of an ideology.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

badlander said:


> This is a tragedy in the making for all involved. It is also an invasion of sorts and asking WWJD is like asking WWJD with the ISIS invasion of Iraq. It's a moot point. I agree that the ones who have made it across the border should be treated humanely, they should be fed, housed, given medical treatment and then sent back over the border from whence they came. That is the Christian thing to do. If organizations like the Salvation Army, the Red Cross, or any church based charity wants to help out, I wholly support their efforts. But IMHO the US government has caused this and the US Government needs to clean up it's own mess.
> 
> We have a young soldier sitting in a Mexican prison right now who needs to be released and sent home all the while thousands of illegal entry individuals are pouring over the border because of information that has been leaked out of Washington and circulated saying that all are welcome! Just head north! We will take care of you! And we are not sending them back! We have a Mexican Black Hawk helicopter crossing the border and firing on Border Agents. And the Mexican president says 'oops, sorry'. Oops? Sorry?
> 
> ...


No flaming from me. Good post. Reality and common sense.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

When I let my bird feeder stay empty, the birds stop coming.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

The children are innocent. Would Jesus turn his back on them?


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

When I traveled to mexico last winter I visited with a young man working in a town far from his home. He said the drug violence had gotten so bad that people were abandoning their homes and leaving like refugees. He said you could not sell your home because the area was too violent. The cartels have control of large areas of central and south America. We are the biggest market for their drugs. The Mexican government is at a loss what to do. If an official is in office and a good man the cartel will execute him or her. I would leave too.. .


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

While there are thousands of children have made it to the US, there are many others that are lost along the way. By letting the kids that get here stay, we are encouraging many more to send their children, putting more children in danger. I think that the older children should be flown right back to their homes. I don't know what should be done with the younger kids. Either sent them home or find them homes. We would certainly loose custody of our kids if we sent them to another country alone or with total strangers, who were using the kids in criminal ways. Warehousing the children is bad on so many levels. 
WWJD? I do not think he would encourage sending children to foreign countries alone and breaking up families for economic reasons.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Molly Mckee said:


> While there are thousands of children have made it to the US, there are many others that are lost along the way. By letting the kids that get here stay, we are encouraging many more to send their children, putting more children in danger. I think that the older children should be flown right back to their homes. I don't know what should be done with the younger kids. Either sent them home or find them homes. We would certainly loose custody of our kids if we sent them to another country alone or with total strangers, who were using the kids in criminal ways. Warehousing the children is bad on so many levels.
> WWJD? I do not think he would encourage sending children to foreign countries alone and breaking up families for economic reasons.


I don't disagree that returning these children to their home countries in an expeditious manner would be the best policy. Unfortunately that would violate a Federal law passed with bipartisan support in 2008 and signed by President Bush. I don't blame the entirety of this problem on that law, which was well intentioned but IMHO misguided, but it certainly contributed to it.


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

Classof66 said:


> The children are innocent. Would Jesus turn his back on them?


Please start reading and following real news articles and the history of where these children are from. Many are not children many are adults, also there are many undesirables sneaking in as children. These people are humans they have soles but they are breaking our laws with the help of our corrupt elected. As Christians we follow God but God does not expect us to feed the whole world. These people are law breakers. Yes we can feel sorry for them but to allow so much of the legal taxpayer money to be wasted is a sin, when we have laws that only need to be enforced. 

I'm tired of being pushed around by illegals, when shopping they come out in large groups block aisles and talk foul in Spanish about us. They are owed nothing but to be turned around at the border and given a sheet showing how to INTER the USA LEGALLY.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Classof66 said:


> What if God is testing us?


We've already failed that test. Tens of millions of abortions since 1973.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I would be very interested in the statistics of legal immigrants from central and south America compared to applicants and correlated with the same numbers from all other visa applicants of other nationalities. I find myself on the fence with this topic and will probably remain so without that info provided by a reliable source (not our government or the big businesses that own our government) I have looked but am unable to find.


----------



## AriesMaverick (Jul 8, 2012)

Haven't read the entire thread. But in regards to the OP, here's something a friend of mine sent me:


> "I contacted a Catholic office as they seem to be the major charity doing anything to help the crisis at the border. (And, yes,I have tried to find Protestant groups working there and even e-mailed Convoy of Hope, but haven't heard back from them yet.) Anyway, this is what they said, "You can contact Catholic Charities in Beaumont since you are closer to them than to us to see what they might need. The phone number there is (409) 924-4400.
> The second thing you can do is to collect money â not things â and send it to Catholic Charities in Brownsville. I know money seems cold, but the truth is that if you send things â clothing, toys, blankets etcâ¦ then the receiving agency needs to store them before distribution, I can tell you that most of these agencies donât have the space to receive items, but the money is useful because they can buy water or food or whatever necessities the children and families need. It is easier because you donât have to worry about transports stuff and they donât have to worry about storing it. Catholic Charities in Brownsville can be contacted at: 955 W Price Rd, Brownsville, TX 78520
> (956) 541-0220"
> I think this is a great opportunity for Christians to show love..
> ...


Thoughts of my own on the subject: It's not a government's job to do the work of charity.
And keeping children cleaned and fed while they're detained does not automatically mean they are here to stay. They should be returned back home, *but not forgotten*. By all means, if one is truly concerned for the wellfare of others, join the mission field and do some real good!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

AriesMaverick said:


> Haven't read the entire thread. But in regards to the OP, here's something a friend of mine sent me:
> 
> 
> Thoughts of my own on the subject: It's not a government's job to do the work of charity.
> And keeping children cleaned and fed while they're detained does not automatically mean they are here to stay. They should be returned back home, *but not forgotten*. By all means, if one is truly concerned for the wellfare of others, join the mission field and do some real good!


My sentiments exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

There's probably a less complicated answer to the question posed in the original post (Which was: Why aren't churches helping the children?).

These children are being detained my the federal government. And, at least for the time being, are the legal responsibility of the government.

While churches might do something here and there to help, it would probably be a bit of an uphill battle through regulations and red tape to provide any meaningful relief. 

The government can't legally release the children to a church organization's care.

Oh, and I'm editing this to add that some churches and Christian organizations apparently are or are planning to help where they can: http://www.dallasnews.com/news/loca...n-wont-cost-county-taxpayers-jenkins-says.ece


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Classof66 said:


> What would Jesus do?


+ + + + + + + + 
tell YOU to do? Maybe these verses will help remind us . . .

Matthew 28:19-
"Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations, 
baptizing them in the name of the Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit,

Matthew 28:20 -
teaching them to observe all that I commanded you;
and lo, I am with you-always, even to the end of the age." 




Classof66 said:


> I have not watched TV for several months. I do listen to mainstream radio. I have a question. Are any of the church groups coming forward to help the refugee children that are coming into this country? Or, are they just leaving it up to the government to deal with? Like it or not, they are here, they are kids and they have needs. Shelter, food, clothes, toys, blankets, medical care. It seems taking care of them would be a good investment, if nothing else, I would hate to see them turn on us when they grow up. America has enough enemies now. All I hear on the radio is Hobby Lobby. I could care less about them and their imported junk.
> 
> Are there any plans to help these kids?


+ + + + + + + + + + + 
The gooberment is what CAUSED this mess to begin with . . . 
these kids are being used as political pawns in a global chess game.
And those in Washington, want the strife & chaos to continue. 
And it works to their advantage, for the countless uniformed in this country,
to get worked up over the situation and demand that "somebody needs to do something!" 
Maybe you should check into the WHY they have suddenly started coming in recent droves? 
WHAT caused the major increase and WHY now? 
Make that extra effort to peek behind the curtain and see what the not-so-great and
powerful OZBAMA has had in store for this nation for quite some time now. 
Remember this: he has made only one campaign promise that he
has nearly fulfilled & kept; I.e. to fundamentally transform America.

And what it is changing into, is not pretty . . .


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Classof66 said:


> Or, are they just leaving it up to the government to deal with?


 
The Goverment is the one DOING this. And lets not foget many of these people are ADULTS, Gang members and who else knows what. They could be Al Q. for all we know. Why else you think the gov. will not allow photos(not that I have't seen some-gang tats and all).


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

7thswan said:


> The Goverment is the one DOING this. And lets not foget many of these people are ADULTS, Gang members and who else knows what. They could be Al Q. for all we know. Why else you think the gov. will not allow photos(not that I have't seen some-gang tats and all).


Not disagreeing with your sentiment, but the reason they don't allow pics of kids in the press is 1) need permission from parents to publicize and 2) to protect the child


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

The logistical nightmare of so many children fleeing their homes to come here won't go away with a tighter border alone. These kids face many dangers on the way, and are often leaving even greater dangers in their home towns, including starvation and brutal violence.

The countries south of us are not going to stop making and exporting new humans as long as there is opportunity for them up here. If our country were serious about fixing this situation, we'd work on securing the border, getting those kids someplace other than warehouses, and working with our southern neighbors to create conditions of prosperity and peace. Right now, our government is doing pretty much the opposite, and it has been like this for decades.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh for crying out loud, just build a wall like the Wall of China and be done with it. If your government won't arrange it then it's up to the people to take the matter into their own hands and start building it yourselves. Once you've finished that you can build one at the northern border too.

Poor little kids, it's a real tragedy. Y'all think this is bad? This is nothing compared to what it's going to be like once you start getting hordes of climate refugees heading north by the hundreds of thousands and then by the millions.

What are you going to do then? Who are you going to blame for their inaction?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jax-mom said:


> When I let my bird feeder stay empty, the birds stop coming.


 Yes quit all this government give aways and they will stop coming over. They do not belong here this is not their country, it is not up to the USA to feed cloth and look after all those that are coming Illegally. Period.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gweny said:


> Not disagreeing with your sentiment, but the reason they don't allow pics of kids in the press is 1) need permission from parents to publicize and 2) to protect the child


 The gang members all grown men are in seperate quaters from the children. Which is good. I heard there have been body parts cut off of children,forced by a gun to the head of another child by the cyotes in mexico. It is awful that our goverment is promoteing this, not sure if the idiots on the hill even considered how these immagrants would be treated on their way here.


----------



## jen8753 (Jan 18, 2012)

gweny said:


> I would be very interested in the statistics of legal immigrants from central and south America compared to applicants and correlated with the same numbers from all other visa applicants of other nationalities. I find myself on the fence with this topic and will probably remain so without that info provided by a reliable source (not our government or the big businesses that own our government) I have looked but am unable to find.


I would, too


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

How many on here KNOW just how many BY LAW the USA can take as legal immigration?
I need the Number BY LAW that America can lawfully Process each year~! And I bet that number By Law that can enter will surprise many. LOL


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

There really needs to be some perspective here. These children probably do come from a place of violence and corruption but these are not starving refugees. These are people who paid coyotes $5000 each to be brought to the US. They came because they were told by someone, probably the coyotes, that they could not be deported and would get a free education for the kids. 
Although there were difficulties and dangers, they did not trek in forlorn masses across a wilderness. They took trains and busses to the border and then were lead across. The pictures I saw were of people very tired by their trip but certainly not in rags or starving. They are a smuggled commodity to the coyotes. And I'm sure they were surprised at the reality when they sat down and waited trustingly for the border patrol to pick them up.
I wonder how many of them will soon start getting angry at the US government for not delivering on the coyotes' promises.
There is wealth in these illegals made by the coyotes and the immigration lawyers. This is not some romance story.

BTW as to guarentees of sponsors- I can tell you from person experience that someone will promise these people will not be a financial burden on the government but no one ever gets deported when the sponsor immediately fails to deliver. Even in families, the good old parent is hustled through naturalization without learning a word of English and immediately gets on SSI and Medicaid, even if dear ol'sonny is a surgeon at a university hospital making $500,000 a year.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It is about time AMERICANS stand UP.
This is just the start of it. 











> BREAKING: Protestors blocking buses bringing undocumented immigrants to #Murietta Border Patrol center. @myfoxla
> 4:22 PM - 1 Jul 2014


http://theconservativetreehouse.com/2014/07/01/breaking-patriots-have-had-enough-california-community-blocks-busses-of-illegal-aliens-standoff-carried-live-on-local-tv/


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, AK, I read that earlier and admit I was surprised for some reason. Probably because I lived in the Bay area and figured attitudes were just as lax as they were up there. We stuck out like sore thumbs. I can't tell you the anger my SO used to have, sitting through a school program that was twice as long because they had to speak it in two languages..paperwork twice as thick because of two languages..the US flag flying lower than the rest (if at all). It really bothered us, but more so that nobody else really seemed to care.

I think people are finally saying 'enough'.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Paumon said:


> Oh for crying out loud, just build a wall like the Wall of China and be done with it. If your government won't arrange it then it's up to the people to take the matter into their own hands and start building it yourselves. Once you've finished that you can build one at the northern border too.
> 
> Poor little kids, it's a real tragedy. Y'all think this is bad? This is nothing compared to what it's going to be like once you start getting hordes of climate refugees heading north by the hundreds of thousands and then by the millions.
> 
> What are you going to do then? Who are you going to blame for their inaction?


The obvious solution is to take all of them to the Canadian border and shove them over.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Glade Runner said:


> The obvious solution is to take all of them to the Canadian border and shove them over.


Wish I could like this one a thousand times.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jax-mom said:


> Yeah, AK, I read that earlier and admit I was surprised for some reason. Probably because I lived in the Bay area and figured attitudes were just as lax as they were up there. We stuck out like sore thumbs. I can't tell you the anger my SO used to have, sitting through a school program that was twice as long because they had to speak it in two languages..paperwork twice as thick because of two languages..the US flag flying lower than the rest (if at all). It really bothered us, but more so that nobody else really seemed to care.
> 
> I think people are finally saying 'enough'.


Yes I bet not many know that By LAW under One Million A Year can enter the USA and go through the LEGAL immigration process. Less then One million, Not 2 million, not 12 million, not 20 million, but Less then 1,000,000. Period~!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Ever wonder it is happening now? The Border Guards are over whelmed so the drugs are coming over with out any interference. Make the Border guards baby sit for the next year and look at how many drugs can be imported. The "Kids" are just a pawn in the drug wars.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Old Vet said:


> Ever wonder it is happening now? The Border Guards are over whelmed so the drugs are coming over with out any interference. Make the Border guards baby sit for the next year and look at how many drugs can be imported. The "Kids" are just a pawn in the drug wars.


I think there is the possibility Obama is trying to create a near collapse of our society so most people will believe big government is the only solution.

ETA: Just read this article. http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-03/cloward-piven-strategy-being-used-destroy-america



> Theoretically, according to the doctrine, *a condition of overwhelming tension and strain could be engineered through the overloading of American welfare rolls*, thereby smothering the entitlement program structure at the state and local level. The implosion of welfare benefits would facilitate a massive spike in poverty and desperation, creating a financial crisis that would lead to an even greater cycle of demand for a fully socialized system. This desperation would then &#8220;force&#8221; the federal government to concentrate all welfare programs under one roof, nationalize and enforce a socialist ideology, and ultimately, compact an immense level of power into the hands of a select few.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow. Brilliant. It's so crazy that it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

notwyse said:


> Someday I am going to my chunk of ground smack in the middle of a route to the north. I am going to charge one adobe brick for a glass of water and a siesta under my tree...and I will build my house.


And you will be killed by drug runners like a huge am't of other 'border people'.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks like TX will take matters into state's hands.

http://americanprosperity.com/milit...-on-texas-border-to-stop-illegal-immigration/

Newsmax reports that swelling numbers of citizens are mobilizing to shut down the border and stop the southern invasion of the United States by illegal immigrants &#8211; many of them children.

The town of Loredo, Texas may quickly become the next standoff point between frustrated and disgusted U.S. citizens and the federal government if Barbie Rogers&#8217; call to blockade the border is successful.

Rogers, founder of the Patriots Information Hotline, said the call will &#8220;continue for days and weeks to come&#8221; and spread &#8220;to other points&#8221; along the U.S.-Mexico border.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Just as long as rogers stays off my land.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

notwyse said:


> Just as long as rogers stays off my land.


Unlike the illegals, he would probably respect that.......


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I feel groups like that come...they get a little fun and news attention.. Then they go. No one seems interested in solving the problems associated with a border. Only slinging accusations. I lived down there ten years divided in two five year stretches. I know a bit about illegals, crime and profit.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

mmoetc said:


> I don't disagree that returning these children to their home countries in an expeditious manner would be the best policy. Unfortunately that would violate a Federal law passed with bipartisan support in 2008 and signed by President Bush. I don't blame the entirety of this problem on that law, which was well intentioned but IMHO misguided, but it certainly contributed to it.


 
*It is against US law to send the children back.*
*George Bush signed the law in 2008 with bipartisan support.*

*The people that are stopping the buses?*
*Those idiots are stopping the kids from getting to the hearing that can decide if they are deported!*
*The kids are on their way to be processed, their parents found and them trying to be sent back home legally.*
*By stopping the buses, they are keeping them here.*

*Sheesh.*
*You know??*

*And Congress will have to rewrite the Immigration Law in order to deport them en masse.*
*Think Congress can be bothered?*
*Probably not.*
*They haven't been bothered to do much of anything else.*


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

chickenista said:


> *It is against US law to send the children back.*
> *George Bush signed the law in 2008 with bipartisan support.*
> 
> *The people that are stopping the buses?*
> ...


Some laws were meant to be broken. Our police chief Beck does it all the time! Most all of us break one every day. This one is definitely one that needs to be ignored and repealed!


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I highly doubt that HHS will allow a single child to be "adopted" or even fostered by any church group. In fact, if I had to put money on it, I'd say they'd go out of their way to prevent it. My understanding is that they're being bused across the country and placed with family members if possible, whether they want them or can afford them or not. I haven't heard anything about these kids being placed up for adoption or foster care at all. We are all going to PAY for these kids through the welfare system, although it will bankrupt the program, so we ARE taking care of them whether we want to or not. They will grow up as slaves to a system that keeps them poor and undereducated and they may or may not become productive members of society. Becoming legal is beside the point. Some may, but probably most will not. If they work when they're adults, their incomes will not be taxed. They will continue to receive food stamps, housing assistance and medical care at our expense. This system has been set up to entice and sustain illegals so it shouldn't come as a surprise that any of this is happening.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Just think what would happen to us if we sent our kids to a foreign country alone, to fend for themselves. Remember the woman that sent her adopted, Russian child back to Russia alone?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

The law that Bush signed in '08 pertained to *human trafficking victims*. How does that apply to the current situation? 

William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protections Reauthorization Act of 2008


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Txsteader said:


> The law that Bush signed in '08 pertained to *human trafficking victims*. How does that apply to the current situation?
> 
> William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protections Reauthorization Act of 2008


 
*The act was mainly intended to help human trafficking victims, but one part had provisions for unaccompanied illegal immigrants under age 18.*
*The legislation said they must âbe promptly placed in the least restrictive setting that is in the best interest of the child.â The U.S. Health and Human Services Department is to provide for their custody and care while deportation hearings are under way.* 

This is how it applies to the current situation.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

chickenista said:


> *The act was mainly intended to help human trafficking victims, but one part had provisions for unaccompanied illegal immigrants under age 18.*
> *The legislation said they must âbe promptly placed in the least restrictive setting that is in the best interest of the child.â The U.S. Health and Human Services Department is to provide for their custody and care while deportation hearings are under way.*
> 
> This is how it applies to the current situation.


Repeal it. It's a bad law anyway.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes and till then Get These Children out of the USA, 3 year old girls my goodness they do not belong here at all. Bad Law, And the government is breaking laws all the time, this is one they SHOULD be going against.~1


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

From the Wilberforce Trafficking Act:



> SEC. 235. ENHANCING EFFORTS TO COMBAT THE TRAFFICKING OF CHILDREN.
> 
> (a) Combating Child Trafficking at the Border and Ports of Entry of the United States-
> 
> (1) POLICIES AND PROCEDURES- In order to enhance the efforts of the United States to prevent trafficking in persons, the Secretary of Homeland Security, in conjunction with the Secretary of State, the Attorney General, and the Secretary of Health and Human Services, shall develop policies and procedures to ensure that unaccompanied alien children in the United States are safely repatriated to their country of nationality or of last habitual residence.


It appears that these children CAN be sent back to their country of origin.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh for Pete's sake, people are arguing about the meaning of the law. That has no influence on a man who already decided unilaterally he would not enforce the law, used unappropriated money to set up a procedure to give out non legally authorized work permits, and, now that his self created mess has arrived at our borders, does anyone think that he's going to pay attention to a law no matter what it means?
He doesn't care about the majority of the US citizens, he looks at the Constitution as an inconvenience and gives tge Congress tge attentiin ft hat is appropriate to their valuue (none.)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

*Yes.*
*They can be sent back.*
*But first they have to be processed etc..*
*which is where the buses are taking them.*

*If folks would quit blocking the buses from getting to the processing center, maybe they could actually leave.*


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

chickenista said:


> *Yes.*
> *They can be sent back.*
> *But first they have to be processed etc..*
> *which is where the buses are taking them.*
> ...


You know full well where all this is leading, or else you are blinded.

They are here because of misguided actions of many, and many are upset at the situation, and how they see things playing out.

To condemn your countrymen for defending their town is wrong, and you sit in judgement with no rights to do so.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Mind you, I am not very religious. At best, I am a lapsed Lutheran. At worst, I am a sarcastic agonstic. I believe that on's 'moral compass' knows what is wrong and right. If you are doing 'wrong' then bad person.



Classof66 said:


> What would Jesus do?


Perhaps Mark 12:17 "And Jesus answering said unto them, Render to Caesar the things that are Caesar's, and to God the things that are God's. And they marvelled at him."



Classof66 said:


> What if God is testing us?


Is it worse that the parents send their children into an unknown situation (and *probably* harms way), or that we send them back?

IMNSHO, the biggest sin is we are allowing it (through Executive Order) and the D.R.E.A.M. Act.

FWIW, most of these children are coming from south of Mexico (Guatamala, Honduras, Costa Rica, etc). The Mexican Government is loading them on buses because they don't want these people in Mexico.

Heck, let's load them on buses and send them to Canada! (just joking to my Canadian friends!  )

Gee, I wonder if the ex-pat Americans that moved to Costa Rica are behind this?:gaptooth: (another joke, m'Kay?)


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

fwiw, taxpayers are paying a *lot* of storage fees for steel and barbed wire for a border wall, that was purchased and in languishing in storage.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Glade Runner said:


> The obvious solution is to take all of them to the Canadian border and shove them over.


GR, saw this after I typed my first responce :gaptooth:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

chickenista said:


> *Yes.*
> *They can be sent back.*
> *But first they have to be processed etc..*
> *which is where the buses are taking them.*
> ...


All of those statements are true except the last. They can be sent back, they have to be processed first and the busses are taking them to be processed.

It's just that last statement is false. They are processed, not by sending them back, but by sending them where they want to go in the US, giving then an order to appear for a deportation hearing which they will never attend. The only time they will ever appear in the public eye again is when they are protesting the evil of a system that will not give them amnesty on demand.

And they will be in the front of the crowd of people continuously entering illegally because, while I'm subject to my country's laws, they are not.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

*Feds to Bring in Riot Squad Against Illegal Immigration Protesters*



> Oliver said, "The feds are pissed that they haven't been able to use this facility. Officers out there warned people that federal agents will be in Murrieta on Monday--they are going to get the next bus through no matter what. Riot gear and shields will be used to push the crowd back."
> 
> 
> John Henry, a Murrieta resident since 1991, was told the same thing by local officers.


I'm showing my ignorance, but what authority does the federal government have to supersede local police?

ETA: This may have the potential to be another Vietnam (in terms of protests).


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

chickenista said:


> *Yes.*
> *They can be sent back.*
> *But first they have to be processed etc..*
> *which is where the buses are taking them.*
> ...


It seems to me that it would be much cheaper and less complicated to just stop them @ the border. 

I mean, if Congress is willing to pay $2 billion to deal w/ them, why couldn't they have appropriated $1 billion for additional border security that would have prevented them from coming in? 

Seems pretty obvious to me what's going on.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Are the parents who send children to another country to protect them from violence, gang activity and poverty any worse than those in Vietnam who handed their children over during Operation Babylift?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

wr said:


> Are the parents who send children to another country to protect them from violence, gang activity and poverty any worse than those in Vietnam who handed their children over during Operation Babylift?


Yes!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> Yes!!



How so? They are not overly educated people who believe that the US is great country that will ensure the safety if their children.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The USA is NOT the caretaker and Nanny for the worlds children Period~!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> The USA is NOT the caretaker and Nanny for the worlds children Period~!



That's not the question I asked but since you answered, were your feelings the same about Operation Babylift as the the South American children?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

The purpose of Operation Babylift was intended to evacuate orphans. Controversially, some of the children weren't orphans, but in the chaos, there wasn't much time to verify status. And the evacuation was ordered by President Ford, the children were _brought_. They were also taken to other countries and several world service organizations were involved.

So yes, this situation is different.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Severe parental rights.
On the grounds of negligent and failure to provide.
Mommy and daddy ...etc barred entry in the future.
All persons over 18 adult shipped back
Then allow for churches and communities to arrange for adoption. English speaking as a primary language yet knowledgeable in the child's former home language if the child is past kindergarten age.

If those sending the minor children lost custody and contact the floods gates might end... or at least slow down


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

wr said:


> Are the parents who send children to another country to protect them from violence, gang activity and poverty any worse than those in Vietnam who handed their children over during Operation Babylift?





wr said:


> How so? They are not overly educated people who believe that the US is great country that will ensure the safety if their children.


In Vietnam, the US directly created a situation where people who had worked with and supported the US were afraid for their lives as the US fled from the scene. Thousands of children had been orphaned by the war between the north and south (largely fought by US). Operation Babylift was an attempt to partially clean up the mess the Americans had made.

In Central America, the problem is largely self inflicted. It could be argued that the problem is because of drugs and the US is the market for these drugs; but if that is the argument, why is nothing being done to stop the manufacture and shipping of drugs.

So Operation Babylift was in response to a US created problem and was used to support service organizations who wanted to get orphans out of Vietnam.

The current crisis was not the result of US action, is not in support of service organizations, and breaks US law and violates our border.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

And worse, it will never end. If no real solution is found, the next wave will come and the next and the next.......
Then will come the relatives of the children, who will enter the country illegally, and in turn never be removed because that would be the opposite of reuniting familes (watch that catch word as a replacement for unrestricted immigration.) After that the US becomes a utility room where people come to get money but no body actually lives there.
I understand that Canada has a low illegal problem because work and benefits are tied directly legal status. Of couse we course ship the immigration lobby there to tell all the Canadians how racist they are for actually having policies that work........


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

kasilofhome said:


> Severe parental rights.
> On the grounds of negligent and failure to provide.
> Mommy and daddy ...etc barred entry in the future.
> All persons over 18 adult shipped back
> ...



Makes sense. I do feel something for the young, but all the adults involved no. They are not the kind of people who should be allowed to come here. 

And the enemies of America were very clever to involve children .We will probably here sob stories for the rest of our lives,hating on this country while we have yet to see one TV special about all the suffering done to Americans by illegal criminals , raping , murdering, hit and run , stealing.

And a simple thing that could be done tell Mexico and the rest of them no more aid! Honduras alone got 88 million from the US last year.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If Mexico had any respect for our borders, we could simply deduct any illegal entrants from permissible levels reserved for Mexico. Sounded like a solution til I thought that Mexicans never bother about our laws anyway.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

How many here speak Spanish? Just curious...

I took it in school and both my kids are/will take it as well.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I speak some. I can hold my own in a conversation I control. I don't get to practice as much as I live in an area where Navajo is the biggest second language.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I understand a lot more than I speak. We moved from TX over 20 years ago and I don't hear it like I used to.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Molly Mckee said:


> I understand a lot more than I speak. We moved from TX over 20 years ago and I don't hear it like I used to.


Me too - understand more than I speak. I can at least figure out if I'm being talked about! The reason I asked is many of the want ads I see around here say something about 'being bilingual is a plus', half the time the coupons are in Spanish as well and even the ads on the top of the page here. In our school system kids are given 3 choices, French, German and Spanish. I steered my son toward Spanish feeling it was the 'smartest' choice (though my friends in CA claim Mandarin is the way to go...but not offered here).


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

And here's a recent link - hope it hasn't been posted previously. It has many reader comments below it..!6,000+ which I haven't read, but obviously a hot topic on yahoo as well. http://news.yahoo.com/rick-perry-stands-by-obama-immigration-conspiracy-theory-221953017.html


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Being bilingual is smart if you are in business. Frankly I didn't learn in order to tell if someone is plotting my demise... But rather to learn another's wishes and opinions. When I was a nurse in phoenix I was one of the very few who spoke any Spanish at all...with a huge patient population that needed my help. In northern Arizona we are a huge tourist attraction for European and Asian travelers. I wish I spoke French. And Navajo.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

notwyse said:


> Being bilingual is smart if you are in business. Frankly I didn't learn in order to tell if someone is plotting my demise...


Oh! That's not what I meant...I just meant that my skills are limited. I took it in school because I figured it'd be easier than French or German.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

What gets me we secured a border in 1948 and have been keeping it secured all this time in a foreign country ,but we cant do it here? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Demilitarized_Zone#History
What would jesus do (The lord helps those who help himself)These folks are not here to help themselves.If they were they would fix were they were from.They are here for a handout. It's like when the church has a christmas dinner to feed the homeless and we don't have enough parking.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What has ruffled my feathers is the constant din by people wanting unlimited immigration is that illegals are owed this by the rest of us just as they are owed complete accommodation of their language and that taking exception to the unwillingness to learn on the part of new arrivals at least some of the host country's ways is immediately called racist.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

notwyse said:


> Being bilingual is smart if you are in business. Frankly I didn't learn in order to tell if someone is plotting my demise... But rather to learn another's wishes and opinions. When I was a nurse in phoenix I was one of the very few who spoke any Spanish at all...with a huge patient population that needed my help. In northern Arizona we are a huge tourist attraction for European and Asian travelers. I wish I spoke French. And Navajo.


Nonsense. Being bilingual is nice when the new immigrant wishes to adapt to his new home. Demanding that Spanish be accommodated everywhere is rude- that the mass needs to accommodate the few. There are a 100 or more languages of immigrants and the only people I know who demand that language be used are some Spanish speakers. I have yet to see a sign in a shop where Spanish is the language of choice that Chinese, Tagalog or anything else is spoken here.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Note I felt that some Spanish by the New parents for kindergarten to 17 would aid the kids but that English speaking would be the long term goal. The children younger than kindergarten would be placed in English only or some English. I am against the government's lack of pushing English only.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I am in business. I live near mexico. I go to mexico. I vacation in mexico. I sell to Mexican Americans and Mexican nationals. My success is enhanced by my abilities. If I were truly bilingual I would have had a hiring presence at the of my last jobs. So...


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

notwyse said:


> I am in business. I live near mexico. I go to mexico. I vacation in mexico. I sell to Mexican Americans and Mexican nationals. My success is enhanced by my abilities. If I were truly bilingual I would have had a hiring presence at the of my last jobs. So...


I don't live near the border. But there is an increasing Mexican national population. My contacts have been having crews contracting with PG&E to clear tree limbs on my property and not one of the 5 either speaks or will speak English. So conversations with them about not cutting a certain tree and not dumping the neighbors trimming on my place are not happening successfully. The nursery where I loved to shop has a man working there who only speaks Spanish- the owners are behind the counter so asking where the roses are necessitates a trip of 10 minutes into the shop where they call and tell him what I want and he comes to get me to lead me to the location. He's very pleasant (I think) but what a waste of my time. And watching the local university that is too expensive for most of the locals to attend send busses down south to bring Hispanic students here to attend to increase 'diversity'. Why it is too expensive is below.
Not to mention the Mexican nationals who have huge grows on both public and private land, polluting the streams, killing the wildlife, etc- oh and doing this on land not their own. And watching the small protests at the court house demanding unrestricted immigration. All while the majority of the population has minimum wage jobs because the illegal wage can always undercut them.


And this thread has nothing to do with speaking spanish anyway.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

notwyse said:


> I am in business. I live near mexico. I go to mexico. I vacation in mexico. I sell to Mexican Americans and Mexican nationals. My success is enhanced by my abilities. If I were truly bilingual I would have had a hiring presence at the of my last jobs. So...


I am all for people learning skills to improve themselves..... that is why non English speaking Americans. And those who want to join that rank should have good English skills and not limit themselves. 

If the are truly here for a better life and opportunities than why would we be so cruel as to hinder their chances. I say if people come here let's teach them that build blocks that we want for our own families.

How to speak English,how to pay fees, fines,taxes & rent. How to get jobs with a future so a to have a future. Heck I am so cruel that if a person did not in their old country have toilet paper I would even explain that. Yes their heratige can be different but the American success story is there because in the past those who move in after 1791 had a written framework of what rights were. They are not for just one sex, one age group, one race, one faith group....but for every American. That is to be a culture unto its self. See I might be of the paisley heritage but I am American. I can appreciate my paisley history,food and customs but I am an American.

We do people no favors by spoiling them.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Gen. Michael Hayden, former director of the National Security Agency and CIA, said the constant flow of illegal immigrants should be treated like an insurgency.


http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Hay..._code=tkii4hdv


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Tricky Grama said:


> Gen. Michael Hayden, former director of the National Security Agency and CIA, said the constant flow of illegal immigrants should be treated like an insurgency.
> 
> http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Hay..._code=tkii4hdv


Rush brought up an interesting point today. How difficult would it be for a terrorist group to expose some of these kids to a contagious, deadly disease just prior to them crossing the border?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

How hard is it for middle eastern terrorists to come into the country with all the older "children" from central America? Some of these "children" are sixteen and seventeen, not children in their home country, just ours. Just about the same age as the kids willing to blow themselves and everyone around them up, for allah.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

notwyse said:


> I am in business. I live near mexico. I go to mexico. I vacation in mexico. I sell to Mexican Americans and Mexican nationals. My success is enhanced by my abilities. If I were truly bilingual I would have had a hiring presence at the of my last jobs. So...


 I am try lingual but none of them are Spanish.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Molly Mckee said:


> How hard is it for middle eastern terrorists to come into the country with all the older "children" from central America? Some of these "children" are sixteen and seventeen, not children in their home country, just ours. Just about the same age as the kids willing to blow themselves and everyone around them up, for allah.












Has everyone heard the border patrol saying the 'OTMs' were increasing by leaps & bounds?


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Rush brought up an interesting point today. How difficult would it be for a terrorist group to expose some of these kids to a contagious, deadly disease just prior to them crossing the border?


I heard this a few days ago also from a different person 'what about a retro virus, something that is not seen right now but later. People are being sent all over. We have no idea the horrors being planned by the enemies of America.'


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Classof66 said:


> What would Jesus do?


Have you put in a call and offered to share your home?


----------

